# Winter feeding station



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I had to get rid of the old feeding station on the patio. My dad didn't want the cats coming up to the house, and the blizzard yesterday destroyed it anyway!
This is tucked against the backside of a neighbor's shed, near the thicket where the cats live. I hope to eventually get plastic storage bins, but I'll have to use plastic-covered boxes for now.
The styrofoam box is supposed to keep water from freezing... but there was a layer of ice this afternoon - of course, temps are -11c/12F and I'm sure basic insulation can't compete with that! I lined it with a garbage bag to keep it from leaking and/or keep cats from getting any styrofoam gunk ingested.
The cats have to stand with their front paws on the water box to get their head in the hole to drink...poor Zinny is so small, she can barely get to it. I may put a little something (brick, smaller box, etc.?) next to it, so she can climb up and reach better.

I didn't take a picture of the shelters, because they're in the thicket...and the only clear shot I could get, I'd have to walk all the way around, and my fingers felt like they were going to explode from cold already. But it's 3 boxes, also styrofoam with holes cut in the side (rather than top for the water), and covered in heavy-duty plastic. I stuffed them with straw, and positioned the entrance away from most of the wind.

I was sort of hoping that at least Disco and Zinny would stay tame enough that I could let them back in the house every night... but oh well. I know at least Zinny survived the blizzard, because she came out to eat - and passed right by me as soon as the bowls were filled! Usually she hides and waits until I go away. By the time I had brought back a gallon of warm water, she was hiding again as usual.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Nice set-up and I'm sure your outdoor cats will be enjoying it. Wow, it is really cold already where you live. 
We are still enjoying a postponment of winter here in upstate NY. 
One thing I found was that in spite of the cold, sun can reflect nicely off the south side of a building. If it's also out of the wind, it's like a little warm micro-climate.
Cats know where to go. You have clearly done a lot to help yours out. 
Plentiful food, a chance to drink and shelter is all they really need.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

And love!
Disco will still let me pet her, if I don't move too fast. A few days ago, she let me pick her up, and snuggled against my chest while purring! ^_^
Zinny will let me pet her if I don't move too fast AND if she's in the mood OR not distracted by blowing leaves or something much more entertaining than some big ol'e scary monster lumbering nearby! LOL
All the adults, of course, barely even let me see them...let alone touch. But I still talk to them quietly, and hope they know I do care for them emotionally besides giving the basic physical needs.


----------

